# Distilled Water?



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Where could i buy distilled water please :thumb:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

How bout a supermarket?

Ironing machines use distilled water remember. Oh yeah...you are a man...go ask your wife


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Pretty sure you can buy it **** cheap by the gallon in any motor parts store.

Edit:

http://www.halfords.com/workshop-to...ery-chargers/halfords-battery-top-up-water-5l


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I did see some distilled water in one of the supermarkets recently, CarPlan in a white bottle. Could have been ASDA or Sainsbury's.


----------



## SteveEdwards (Nov 1, 2015)

sean ryan said:


> Where could i buy distilled water please :thumb:


Motor factors are a good bet or even cheaper, buy on line.
All depends what volume your after.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Find someone with a condenser tumble dryer.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Asda, Tesco, Homebase all sell it. Or as suggested use the water out of a condenser tumble dryer.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

A&J said:


> How bout a supermarket?
> 
> Ironing machines use distilled water remember. Oh yeah...you are a man...go ask your wife


:lol:



Matt_Nic said:


> Pretty sure you can buy it **** cheap by the gallon in any motor parts store.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/workshop-to...ery-chargers/halfords-battery-top-up-water-5l


That's deionised water :thumb:



Gixxer6 said:


> I did see some distilled water in one of the supermarkets recently, CarPlan in a white bottle. Could have been ASDA or Sainsbury's.


Also deionised water thanks anyway :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

I found some on Ebay tho i was looking to walk in somewhere and buy it but no where seem to sell it i've tried everywhere Halfords,Tesco,Asda,Sainsburys ect i'll try my local Motor factor's :thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

dont quote me but am sure i seen a tv show years ago that said it was deionised water was water that was boiled then cooled and put in the fridge ..i could be wrong big time but it wouldnt surpise me


----------



## Lincs Poacher (Feb 7, 2016)

Look at this is you are going to be buying a lot of water


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

sean ryan said:


> :lol:
> 
> That's deionised water :thumb:
> 
> Also deionised water thanks anyway :thumb:


Deionised or demineralised water will be far purer than distilled water.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

http://chemistry.about.com/od/waterchemistry/ss/Distilled-Versus-Deionized-Water.htm#step1


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Hexeal are good to deal with and supply through Amazon with free delivery - https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00X30JKGY/


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...ntenance/deionised-water/?553771620&0&cc5_146


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

uberbmw said:


> http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...ntenance/deionised-water/?553771620&0&cc5_146


Not distilled, but de-ionised 

Best place for distilled water seems to be eBay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Distilled...452365?hash=item1ea652a2cd:g:9ekAAOSwFNZWxOq4


----------

